# hide cable/elec wire behind wall for tv



## Tiny207 (Mar 12, 2011)

What is the best way to hide cable/sound/electrical wires behind drywall of after putting up a wall mount tv?

I'm trying to avoid having to make a new outlet just for the tv where the mount is.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And why would you avoid doing it the right way?
All the cables run behind the wall and ran to a recessed outlet is the best way.
I even open up the wall so I can add the proper blocking in the wall to attach the bracket to.
http://www.homedepot.com/s/recessed+outlet?NCNI-5


----------



## TheDoc46 (Jan 22, 2012)

just be careful of no horizontal studs.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Tiny207 said:


> What is the best way to hide cable/sound/electrical wires behind drywall of after putting up a wall mount tv?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid having to make a new outlet just for the tv where the mount is.


You shouldn't run cables (plug-ins, extension cords, etc.) behind a wall. If you want to run all your sound, receiver, dvr components, you'll need to do it properly by removing the dryway and adding outlets behind or right next to the TVs new location. 

Otherwise, you can run them on the outside of wall through channels, hidden in moldings, along shelves, etc.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Electricity aside, there are in-wall rated A/V cables that you can run for your equipment. The difference is the outer-jacket meets fire code. 

Search for in-wall HDMI, in-wall speaker cable, in-wall stereo (RCA) cable, etc.

The recessed outlet behind the TV is the best option for electric.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

I know this a old fourm ,
I'm going thru the same thing and after a lot of searching for info you need to get items that are made for "In-Wall" purpose for Insurances for your house in case of fire or they might not cover damages .


----------

